

Ask HN: How do you generate fake data? - bpedro

Do you need fake data for using on functional&#x2F;unit tests?<p>How do you generate it?
======
dham
[https://github.com/stympy/faker](https://github.com/stympy/faker)

~~~
jwaldrip
same

------
S4M
I used to have an R script to generate csv's containing random time series. I
could specify the frequency of the time series to my functions.

------
bliti
When you say fake data, what do you mean exactly? What type of data do you
need faked?

~~~
bpedro
Fake names, phone numbers, addresses, etc.

"Lorem Ipsum" style data.

~~~
bliti
[http://www.generatedata.com/](http://www.generatedata.com/)

It allows for many export types.

------
penguinlinux
you can find datasets online and customize them for your application or needs?

What exactly are you trying to accomplish what kind of data are you looking to
reproduce.

~~~
bpedro
E.g. testing an API method that creates a contact.

You'd need to craft fake names, phone numbers, email addresses, etc.

~~~
bblough
For mock user profiles, etc., I use
[http://www.fakenamegenerator.com/](http://www.fakenamegenerator.com/)

